# Looking For Good Resource For Hiring Commercial Painters



## FC Group

We are looking to hire an experienced commercial painter to our team in the Minneapolis area. 

Does anyone have a good resource for finding good painters for hire?


Painting Contractor Minneapolis


----------



## bodean614

*Hiring Painters*

We run thru this everyday trying to find good painters. I have thought that the trades schools should teach classes in this in hopes to inspire someone. Painting is 1 of a few trades that they dont have trade schools for here in OHIO. I went to trade school and was truely insiped to become the best carpenter out there. We often have workshops for the local Boy Scouts and youth groups in hopes to spark some interest. If we dont teach the youth our trades Who will? HELP the Dieing Trades!!!!


----------



## Bender

Yep, and that $8.00 starting wage is pretty enticing too...


----------



## 6126

Hiring. My least favorite task. I would start with an ad at the paint stores and maybe craigslist leaving only a fax# to send a resume. Hire slow and fire fast. Be very selective. Collect resume's. Check references and do background checks. I went through 8 painters this summer, but was so busy I didnt take the time to properly screen. Lesson learned. Went through 8 of the worst painters I have had the misfortune of working in my 30 year career.  Next season will be different.


----------



## j and d

its hard to find a good experienced painter who actually knows how to do it these days.But i would try the paint stores too and put up an ad online maybe.Good luck


----------



## brushawk

*President Local 114 Kingston , Ont. Can*

Is there a local union office in your area, trained proffesional painters.


----------



## painterdave71

Woodland said:


> Hiring. My least favorite task. I would start with an ad at the paint stores and maybe craigslist leaving only a fax# to send a resume. Hire slow and fire fast. Be very selective. Collect resume's. Check references and do background checks. I went through 8 painters this summer, but was so busy I didnt take the time to properly screen. Lesson learned. Went through 8 of the worst painters I have had the misfortune of working in my 30 year career.  Next season will be different.


Nail on the head. the president of a former employer of mine told me that he will start hiring new blood when we have a major project of 6 months +. when i queried as to the why his response was that in those 6 or more months he can afford to run through 20-30 prospects to find the 1 or 2 that are worth having.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I love it when your interviewing some one for painting and they say "yes I can paint" then you ask about cutting in and they say "I know how to roll a wall I have never used a brush"


----------



## kmp

Interview 20, hire 5, fire 3, keep 2 maybe.


----------



## STAR

I wish I could clone myself


----------



## daArch

I wish the graveyard shift wasn't digging up so many dead threads lately.

Why all the interest lately ?


----------



## daArch

I wish the graveyard shift wasn't digging up so many dead threads lately.

Why all the interest lately ?


----------



## 6126

painterdave71 said:


> Nail on the head. the president of a former employer of mine told me that he will start hiring new blood when we have a major project of 6 months +. when i queried as to the why his response was that in those 6 or more months he can afford to run through 20-30 prospects to find the 1 or 2 that are worth having.


Thats pretty much the odds 



cdpainting said:


> I love it when your interviewing some one for painting and they say "yes I can paint" then you ask about cutting in and they say "I know how to roll a wall I have never used a brush"


I get a kick out of the ones who think theres nothing to painting and try to lie about their experience saying they have 3 or 4 years and they have never painted a day in their life.  



kmp said:


> Interview 20, hire 5, fire 3, keep 2 maybe.


Sad but true 



STAR said:


> I wish I could clone myself


Dude!!!!! I would be rich!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JBoutin

only $8 an hr? that's all commercial painters make there?


----------



## marksimon112

FC Group said:


> We are looking to hire an experienced commercial painter to our team in the Minneapolis area.
> 
> Does anyone have a good resource for finding good painters for hire?
> 
> 
> Painting Contractor Minneapolis


Are you still looking for the same?? as it has a very good amount of people our their to give you the best of the best out of the market!


----------



## creativepaintingpert

*Professional in Commercial Painting*

Looking for a House Painter in Perth? Creative Painting Perth offers House Painting, Commercial Painting, Roof Painting and Painting Advice in Perth.


----------



## benthepainter

creativepaintingpert said:


> Looking for a House Painter in Perth? Creative Painting Perth offers House Painting, Commercial Painting, Roof Painting and Painting Advice in Perth.




This is a painters Forum its not a classified section 

But G'day anyway


----------



## chrisn

creativepaintingpert said:


> Looking for a House Painter in Perth? Creative Painting Perth offers House Painting, Commercial Painting, Roof Painting and Painting Advice in Perth.


 

*NO:no:*


----------



## opcontario

Hire Industrial Painters is a responsible duty. I suggest OPC is a good resource for hiring best commercial painters. U should visit www.opcontario.com.


----------



## aaron61

necro


----------



## Induspray

opcontario said:


> Hire Industrial Painters is a responsible duty. I suggest OPC is a good resource for hiring best commercial painters. U should visit www.opcontario.com.


Sounds like you are farming out your marketing to a company in the far east. I love seeing translations that make no sense.


----------



## FremontPainters

I've trained in a union training program and I find that most union trained painters are the best. And I'm not saying there aren't any non-union painters that aren't any good there are good non-union painters. So I would look at the union even the job corps has union trades.


----------



## richmondpainting

I here the county jail has a good Huber program.....


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> I here the county jail has a good Huber program.....


A reminder: not everyone lives in Wisconsin. "Work release" is a more widely-recognized term.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> A reminder: not everyone lives in Wisconsin. "Work release" is a more widely-recognized term.


Ahhhh okay....I've come to a conclusion...you either love painting....we're born into it...or are really desperate/ needy or you just really love money..

That's what makes good employee painters....

May sound bad and I may be critiqued by others but these types of people work hard...pay attention and do as there told

Can't ask for much more...right ?


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

creativepaintingpert said:


> Looking for a House Painter in Perth? Creative Painting Perth offers House Painting, Commercial Painting, Roof Painting and Painting Advice in Perth.


This was his only post!


He hit it and quit it!


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

I would try Craiglist...


In your post say email your resume and phone number and I will get back too you...


Don't leave your phone number or business name until you found the right candidate.


----------



## richmondpainting

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> I would try Craiglist...
> 
> 
> In your post say email your resume and phone number and I will get back too you...
> 
> 
> Don't leave your phone number or business name until you found the right candidate.


Craigslist has been charging some places to post ads...it's pretty ridiculous....


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> Craigslist has been charging some places to post ads...it's pretty ridiculous....


Yeah, the nerve of them...trying to develop a sustainable business.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> Yeah, the nerve of them...trying to develop a sustainable business.


Considering it's always been free....


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> Considering it's always been free....


I suppose so, but only when "always" means "since 2000".

I"m assuming that you don't want to be the lowest bidder for "always", right? These things have to change if you're going to be in it for the long haul.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> I suppose so, but only when "always" means "since 2000".
> 
> I"m assuming that you don't want to be the lowest bidder for "always", right? These things have to change if you're going to be in it for the long haul.


I just know the results that you can get out of craigslist and it's not worth the $25.00

My town is still free but milwaukee you have to pay for....also the few times we have posted on the road we had to pay....little bit more worth it..

I usually put flyers up in sherwin williams....

And now that we have a nicer shop with some one here I will simply tell all those people who call...to go fill out an application at our office....

Even told my guys the new process and how it will help keep a stack on file and how everyone is replacable!!


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> I just know the results that you can get out of craigslist and it's not worth the $25.00
> 
> My town is still free but milwaukee you have to pay for....also the few times we have posted on the road we had to pay....little bit more worth it..
> 
> I usually put flyers up in sherwin williams....
> 
> And now that we have a nicer shop with some one here I will simply tell all those people who call...to go fill out an application at our office....
> 
> Even told my guys the new process and how it will help keep a stack on file and how everyone is replacable!!


Good plan! Fear is probably the best way to develop a functional, highly productive team, especially with ex-cons. :thumbup:

<<<IRONY Off>>>


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> Good plan! Fear is probably the best way to develop a functional, highly productive team, especially with ex-cons. :thumbup:
> 
> <<<IRONY Off>>>


Shape up or ship out!!


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> Shape up or ship out!!


Because high employee turnover is one of the keys to profitability, right?


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> Because high employee turnover is one of the keys to profitability, right?


Bout the same if ya keep them too...


----------



## journeymanPainter

There is a government website here in Canada. Better than craigslist because the companies actually have to be legit.


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> Bout the same if ya keep them too...


For an opposing approach, take a look at Roamer's pictures of training sessions, refresher courses, team meetings, etc.

I didn't see a single stripper pole in any of the photos...lol.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> For an opposing approach, take a look at Roamer's pictures of training sessions, refresher courses, team meetings, etc.
> 
> I didn't see a single stripper pole in any of the photos...lol.


What can I say that's my thing!!


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> What can I say that's my thing!!


Then your destiny may be different than you think.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> Then your destiny may be different than you think.


All because I enjoy clubs?!?


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> All because I enjoy clubs?!?


You may have missed the point. The discussion was about developing a skilled, well-motivated team. The whole "work hard, play harder" approach will only take you so far.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> You may have missed the point. The discussion was about developing a skilled, well-motivated team. The whole "work hard, play harder" approach will only take you so far.


Yea...I took it as he was just looking for differnt avenues to hire painters....

I just think it's funny people give me crap about the club....I originally brought up...figured were guys we all enjoy it..ect..ect...

And now people have flipped it into some negative thing...weird


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> Yea...I took it as he was just looking for differnt avenues to hire painters....
> 
> I just think it's funny people give me crap about the club....I originally brought up...figured were guys we all enjoy it..ect..ect...
> 
> And now people have flipped it into some negative thing...weird


For me, I have to question the idea that taking the crew to a strip club is how to build a team.

It does help to reinforce the public's image of painters, so there is that.


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> For me, I have to question the idea that taking the crew to a strip club is how to build a team.
> 
> It does help to reinforce the public's image of painters, so there is that.


I wouldn't say it's "team building" but it relaxes the boss/employee relationship...I'm sure other are differnt bur it is something I enjoy and so do they....

I'm more of a relaxed boss as I will listen to there problems and the listen to mine at times..it hurts me sometimes but I'm a real person...If they have an issue I'm here to hear it...not the here is your check now leave me alone kinda boss


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> I wouldn't say it's "team building" but it relaxes the boss/employee relationship...I'm sure other are differnt bur it is something I enjoy and so do they....
> 
> I'm more of a relaxed boss as I will listen to there problems and the listen to mine at times..it hurts me sometimes but I'm a real person...If they have an issue I'm here to hear it...not the here is your check now leave me alone kinda boss


So how's that relaxed relationship working for ya?


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> So how's that relaxed relationship working for ya?


It definitely has its advantages and disadvantages. 

I'm a real person. I don't play by loop holes, technicalities or small print. Tell me what you really think or what's possible up front. If an employee has convictions ect...be real and tell me upfront.


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> It definitely has its advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> I'm a real person. I don't play by loop holes, technicalities or small print. Tell me what you really think or what's possible up front. If an employee has convictions ect...be real and tell me upfront.


 from what you've posted on PT, your entire business model is based on loopholes and workarounds.


----------

